# Dragon eyes



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh that's pretty!! I think it turned out lovely and does not look like a first attempt!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Look great Saki.Girl!! Nice job on the iris and I like your detail on the eye lid area too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Amazing job!!! You're a pro.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

omg that is amazing.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Excellent job on the eye. Hard to believe that you have never used clay up to this point.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MasqAddikt said:


> Excellent job on the eye. Hard to believe that you have never used clay up to this point.


Thanks Nope never had but had a great tatorial to follow and i am pretty crafty so that helps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Started on more dragon eyes


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Started on more dragon eyes
> View attachment 743988


Wow!!! They look amazing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Wow!!! They look amazing.


thank you i will post pics when all done with them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got a few dragon eye keys made


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made this guy today


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Made this guy today
> View attachment 744012


That is fantastic!


----------

